# Thumbs down too...



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

The people who feel the need to vandalize peoples cars inside the show area. 
A girl felt the need to express her hate to another girl buy pouring energy drink all over her car when she wasnt around. 
















The 1 on the right is the 1 who did it. (eurotardedx3) and her boyfriend on the right, sitting on the floor - 4mula and the other girl (name sure unsure on here) found it funny. 
It's a shame when you can't even park your car inside a show now a days with out someone having to hate on it, and vandalize the car. Luckily the paint was not ruined and it washed off.
Anyone else have pics or videos of this since the cameras were rolling...


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

I spy muffin top.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (ramon.)*

The girl with the jean skirt shoulda knocked her teeth out, I'm sure she would have been capable.


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_The girl with the jean skirt shoulda knocked her teeth out, I'm sure she would have been capable.

Thats what i said.....Karma veers its ugly head in her direction starting this morning with an ugly red jetta








Keeping this to the top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (ramon.)*

thank you ramon....I want to say i apolgize to the people who were sitting next to us when i made the call to the girl they had a little girl who was prob 3 and i apolgize for my mouth and the way i was acting in front of your daughter im sorry....i would also like to thank! the people sitting across from my car for informing me on what happen to my car while i wasnt around! im happy people still are looking out for others even if we dont know each other thanks again guys!
I'm sorry for making a scene at at the show but when you get sticky engry alcoholic drink on your car is alittle unfair and especially for no reason. As much as i said i was going to hit her and wanted to hit her. im not willing to chance her pressing charges on me for hitting first and me having assault on my record and not beable to have my winter job and jobs in the future. to me that little girl is just not worth it. karma is a b!tch and what goes around comes around


_Modified by meloyelo20th at 7:15 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (meloyelo20th)*

The car with the banana is the car that had the drink poured on it..


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

Should've just beat her skinny arse. What's the worst that could happen? You're kicked out?


----------



## panzer 2.3 (May 24, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (meloyelo20th)*

^^^I admire your calm, I would've broke some dude up if I saw him pouring energy drink on my car. You seem like a pretty cool girl after seeing you at a few shows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Karma is always watching


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (panzer 2.3)*

The girl on the right, with the smile on her face laughing woke up this morning to a tree on top of her car totalling it out... So yes, karma never sleeps.


----------



## s4mt3k (Dec 18, 2008)

*FV-QR*

oh man i would've ****ed someone up legit... 

_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
The girl on the right, with the smile on her face laughing woke up this morning to a tree on top of her car totalling it out... So yes, karma never sleeps. 


r u for real??? good for her!!! that's good news


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (ramon.)*

PEW PEW PEW


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (panzer 2.3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *panzer 2.3* »_^^^I admire your calm, I would've broke some dude up if I saw him pouring energy drink on my car. You seem like a pretty cool girl after seeing you at a few shows http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Karma is always watching










thank you like raomon said had to do the right thing and not hit her


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (TDubb)*

It'z getting seriouz in vw wordlz. 
Watch your back...


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Spark+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spark+* »_This is why VW chicks are fat. Stop drinking 200 cal. energy drinks.

And guess what, your both ****ing ugly. Rip eachothers tops off and then we can talk. whores.


oh your cool. thanks this really isnt about how pretty anyone is its more about the fact that you cant leave your car at a show without it getting messed with but thanks for your two cents


_Modified by meloyelo20th at 7:48 AM 7-21-2009_


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_

oh your cool. thanks this really isnt about how pretty anyone is its more about the fact that you cant leave your car at a show without it getting messed with but thanks for your two cents

_Modified by meloyelo20th at 7:48 AM 7-21-2009_

trooofff.... buuttt since we're on the superficial topic.....you should see what he looks like







HOT BAG O' NICKLES LIKE WHOA


----------



## Spark+ (Oct 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_
trooofff.... buuttt since we're on the superficial topic.....you should see what he looks like







HOT BAG O' NICKLES LIKE WHOA











Dead sexy.


----------



## Durbo20vT (Apr 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lol.


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Spark+)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Spark+* »_

Dead sexy.









awww thanks hunnii xoxo


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_thank you ramon....I want to say i apolgize to the people who were sitting next to us when i made the call to the girl they had a little girl who was prob 3 and i apolgize for my mouth and the way i was acting in front of your daughter im sorry....i would also like to thank! the people sitting across from my car for informing me on what happen to my car while i wasnt around! im happy people still are looking out for others even if we dont know each other thanks again guys!
I'm sorry for making a scene at at the show but when you get sticky engry alcoholic drink on your car is alittle unfair and especially for no reason. As much as i said i was going to hit her and wanted to hit her. im not willing to chance her pressing charges on me for hitting first and me having assault on my record and not beable to have my winter job and jobs in the future. to me that little girl is just not worth it. karma is a b!tch and what goes around comes around

_Modified by meloyelo20th at 7:15 AM 7-21-2009_

I say you plot revenge for h2o


----------



## Spark+ (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_
awww thanks hunnii xoxo

I don't speak 14 year old girl.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
I say you plot revenge for h2o









i refuse to step down to her standards.


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
I say you plot revenge for h2o









LOL nahhh i say make her 20x as jealous as she already is and just ignore her







it works every time!


----------



## Spark+ (Oct 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*

So wait wait wait. Who provoked who? 
Unless all that redbull went to her head and she went ape **** on a taurine rush.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
I say you plot revenge for h2o









x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deviantk2 (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Durbo20vT)*

I applaud you.....I have a bad temper and despite better judgement probably would have popped her in her face.....or muffin top








From the looks of her and the looks of you and your car, I'd say it was a case of the green monster...
Glad your paint was ok.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_
LOL nahhh i say make her 20x as jealous as she already is and just ignore her







it works every time!

True, but sometimes it takes getting pretty f-cked up for someone to realize what the deal is.

_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_
i refuse to step down to her standards.

True, there are other ways to go about it







Which would still technically be getting revenge


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

Is there any particular reason WHY that girl poured an energy drink on meloyelo's car? meloyelo could press charges on HER for vandalizing her personal property. I don't know how you contained yourself. I literally would have ****ed that bitch up.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Spark+)*

the catch of the story is - there is NO reason for the little one to dislike paige - she just says she does not like her. and her reason for doing it was 'because I can' (so she said during the arguement.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (AlyssaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlyssaC* »_Is there any particular reason WHY that girl poured an energy drink on meloyelo's car? meloyelo could press charges on HER for vandalizing her personal property. I don't know how you contained yourself. I literally would have ****ed that bitch up.

no there really isnt when we got into the argument she tried to say i talk to her ex...fail thats a lie....and tried to say i talk to the other girls bf....another fail....i did go to old bridge police and file a report against her tho


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (AlyssaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlyssaC* »_Is there any particular reason WHY that girl poured an energy drink on meloyelo's car? meloyelo could press charges on HER for vandalizing her personal property. I don't know how you contained yourself. I literally would have ****ed that bitch up.

Im sure thats private property. Plus Im sure they would just laugh when you call the cops. Yes Karma is a bitch, but I wouldnt just take it. Yea she was pretty loud towards the end when I walked by and she was yelling at the top of her lungs. I woulda already poped the **** in her face by then.


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_
no there really isnt when we got into the argument she tried to say i talk to her ex...fail thats a lie....and tried to say i talk to the other girls bf....another fail....i did go to old bridge police and file a report against her tho

Good for you. Press charges on her. There's her karma. This is why I hate bitches.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_
no there really isnt when we got into the argument she tried to say i talk to her ex...fail thats a lie....and tried to say i talk to the other girls bf....another fail....i did go to old bridge police and file a report against her tho

So what? Hes her ex for a reason. 
Talking to other guys? Again so what.
I think someone is just a little salty.


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Im sure thats private property. Plus Im sure they would just laugh when you call the cops. Yes Karma is a bitch, but I wouldnt just take it. Yea she was pretty loud towards the end when I walked by and she was yelling at the top of her lungs. I woulda already poped the **** in her face by then.

Yeah, I guess you're right. Even more reason for meloyelo to find this bitch and show her what's up.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
I woulda already poped the **** in her face by then.


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
I think someone is just a little salty. 

I like the way you think. Punish her!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

If the bitch has any idea she would just stay home for H2O, I'm sure half of vortex wants to kick her ass.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_

I like the way you think. Punish her!!!!!









I think it should be more than a punishment.


----------



## Spark+ (Oct 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_If the bitch has any idea she would just stay home for H2O, I'm sure half of vortex wants to kick her ass. 



You think 235938 people want to kick her ass?
I doubt it.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Spark+)*

Joke went right over your head.


----------



## Spark+ (Oct 22, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_Joke went right over your head.



No it didn't.


----------



## jhouse81 (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

jealous bitches FTL

i'm glad your car was okay though


----------



## Fabito (Jul 17, 2006)

i love how mike is just sitting on the floor enjoying the entertainment....


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (Fabito)*

Im glad you kept your cool. Some girls just like to start sh!t for some reason. They want some 15 mins of vortex fame







. Lets plot revenge!


----------



## jescarabt (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: (AlyssaC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AlyssaC* »_Is there any particular reason WHY that girl poured an energy drink on meloyelo's car? meloyelo could press charges on HER for vandalizing her personal property. I don't know how you contained yourself. I literally would have ****ed that bitch up.

x2!


----------



## erica1234 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (jescarabt)*

I'm sure there's much better things to talk about on vortex other than a bitch fight. It was an energy drink that got washed off. It's not like she smashed her windows out. I'm sure we can all get over this quickly.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (erica1234)*

its not the point of what it was - its the point of it being done - and soda and things to that nature can and will eat off clear coat..


----------



## dasstreet (Apr 21, 2009)

i saw her by a tent bragging to her friends how drunk she was and what she did and i just shook my head.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (erica1234)*

I understand it was just a drink and it washed off thankfully not ruining my paint but its still the point she would do this for no reason just cause she thinks she can...I'm not looking for vortex fame I don't care about that. Just showing this is the kind of stuff happening at shows over nothing...shows aren't suppose to be about drama they are about hanging out with friends seeing some sexy looking cars I know all off us put a lot of time and money into our cars I did a lot of working this year to get my car to look the way it does...and ill be damned if these girls think they can just ruin peoples pride and joys.


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*

one day she pours sparks on the 20th, and in return hers gets owned by a tree. can you imagine if she had slashed the tires or busted the windshield?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

noone walked over to try to stop her? i mean if i were sittin there and seen her start to pout it on the car i woulda jumped up and said something and atleast tried to stop her


----------



## Mouth (Jun 24, 2009)

I would of tripped her!!


----------



## erica1234 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_I understand it was just a drink and it washed off thankfully not ruining my paint but its still the point she would do this for no reason just cause she thinks she can...I'm not looking for vortex fame I don't care about that. Just showing this is the kind of stuff happening at shows over nothing...shows aren't suppose to be about drama they are about hanging out with friends seeing some sexy looking cars I know all off us put a lot of time and money into our cars I did a lot of working this year to get my car to look the way it does...and ill be damned if these girls think they can just ruin peoples pride and joys.

I know what you mean about working for your car. Mine has put me in the poor house, not because I needed it to but because I wanted it to. lol. But I'm a girl myself and get really embarrassed when girls get into verbal fights. Kick some butt or be the bigger person and walk away, wash your car and enjoy the show. 
I hit a deer on my way home from Waterfest sunday, one mile away from my house. Actually a different car hit it and launched in on my hood. I was pissed but didn't get out and yell at the deer, I killed that motherfcker


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (Mouth)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mouth* »_I would of tripped her!! 

she would've fell over and shattered.


----------



## 86jetta8v (May 25, 2004)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (ramon.)*

good looking out.


----------



## bialo_czerwoni (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: (rabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rabriolet* »_noone walked over to try to stop her? i mean if i were sittin there and seen her start to pout it on the car i woulda jumped up and said something and atleast tried to stop her

back hand would of done...or banana smack of some sort


----------



## MKV John. (Jan 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

i would have killed that fat bitch.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Put a banana in HER tailpipe!!!


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MKV John.)*

Paige...your car is much nicer...the skank was jealous obviously.


----------



## 09vdubgti (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: (erica1234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erica1234* »_
I know what you mean about working for your car. Mine has put me in the poor house, not because I needed it to but because I wanted it to. lol. But I'm a girl myself and get really embarrassed when girls get into verbal fights. Kick some butt or be the bigger person and walk away, wash your car and enjoy the show. 
I hit a deer on my way home from Waterfest sunday, one mile away from my house. Actually a different car hit it and launched in on my hood. I was pissed but didn't get out and yell at the deer, I killed that motherfcker










hahaha
I went to a eurotarded meet once ...... never went back 
p.s i had some dried up soda on my hood










_Modified by 09vdubgti at 1:32 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## A2jettafreak (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

Bring out the gloves.... a gello pit and let them have it at H20.. DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (09vdubgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *09vdubgti* »_

hahaha
I went to a eurotarded meet once ...... never went back 

same here, and after this whole situation, i definitely won't be supporting them in any way.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (A2jettafreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2jettafreak* »_Bring out the gloves.... a gello pit and let them have it at H20.. DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im sure the one that poured the drink would be down, but paige on the other hand seems classier than that. I see where shes coming from, no damage done but its still the principal. 
Apparently she has a problem with Paige and not her car but took it out on her car. Childish yes, but seems like she cant handle the problem like a civil person and talk face to face.


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
Im sure the one that poured the drink would be down, but paige on the other hand seems classier than that. I see where shes coming from, no damage done but its still the principal. 
.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

jagerbombs on the hood on the reg


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Mr. Appleton)*

I think I figured it out. She poured the energy drink on your car cuz she is wearin basically the same outfit and her hair "bump" is soooo 2007! hahaha Jealousy
What a wacko


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

Put her head in Appleton's wheel gap and hit the switch.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Put her head in Appleton's wheel gap and hit the switch. 

That can be arranged


----------



## 06lilredrocket (Sep 15, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Put her head in Appleton's wheel gap and hit the switch. 

in for this how was the rest of the lemans?


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: (06lilredrocket)*

shoulda beat her ass with your giant banana


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (BMPolska)*

I would've choke slammed her with my fat spanish ****.
EDIT: And then I would've stuck it in her butt and peed.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adriansaysstfu* »_I would've choke slammed her with my fat spanish ****.
EDIT: And then I would've stuck it in her butt and peed.

please clarify if you are saying:
a) you're fat
b) you have a large gland
Thanks
The Management.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

judo nknow who u messin with homes


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

What's the point of dumping a drink on someones show car in front of throngs of spectators? Need a little attention? That kind of entitled behavior eventually gets dealt with. I read that the chic who did this isht was asked why she did it she replied "because I can". That kind of attitude will get you lumped up when you least expect it. We are all apart of the VW scene, be it drag racers, show cars or spectators... Does this girl realize that she paid $20.00 to dump an energy drink on someones car? That's just foolish.


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
please clarify if you are saying:
a) you're fat
b) you have a large gland
Thanks
The Management.

Fat spanish stars.


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

Ill never forget this one! SnG a few years back. Noodles, Me and Bover had front row seats.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## THE KILLER RABBIT (Jun 2, 2003)

*FV-QR*

thats hot


----------



## burtondk12 (Mar 20, 2006)

i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif'd watching this. i wanted to see some punchs thrown though


----------



## 2Dr16vJettaGirl (Jun 9, 2000)

*stupid people*

Wow, first the dumb blonde girl that smashes up her S4 and goes on to talk crap to everyone, now this.
I was linked to the afore-metioned thread by a friend, I haven't even been on this forum in years. This BS reminds me why I am not on here and only stick to my local forum on QW.
Being a girl in the car scene for 12+ years now I have had my fair share of encounters w/ other girls that for their own reasons decide to hate. I can't stand most other girls and it's rare I find ones to be friends with. Guys don't take things so seriously as girls do. Not sure why they need to be so uptight, jealous, whatever it is.....people just need to calm down. We all have a common interest here and if you have a genuine, legitimate problem with someone then say it to their face, resolve it or just agree to disagree, and MOVE ON.
Paige, I don't know you but people here seem to think you're cool, and I dig your 20th. Good for you for holding on to your anger and not letting it get physical. I would have had a hard time w/ that myself. Move on and know you're the better person because you would never pull this crap on someone else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: stupid people (2Dr16vJettaGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Dr16vJettaGirl* »_Wow, first the dumb blonde girl that smashes up her S4 and goes on to talk crap to everyone, now this.
I was linked to the afore-metioned thread by a friend, I haven't even been on this forum in years. This BS reminds me why I am not on here and only stick to my local forum on QW.
Being a girl in the car scene for 12+ years now I have had my fair share of encounters w/ other girls that for their own reasons decide to hate. I can't stand most other girls and it's rare I find ones to be friends with. Guys don't take things so seriously as girls do. Not sure why they need to be so uptight, jealous, whatever it is.....people just need to calm down. We all have a common interest here and if you have a genuine, legitimate problem with someone then say it to their face, resolve it or just agree to disagree, and MOVE ON.
Paige, I don't know you but people here seem to think you're cool, and I dig your 20th. Good for you for holding on to your anger and not letting it get physical. I would have had a hard time w/ that myself. Move on and know you're the better person because you would never pull this crap on someone else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









I like you.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: stupid people (2Dr16vJettaGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Dr16vJettaGirl* »_Wow, first the dumb blonde girl that smashes up her S4 and goes on to talk crap to everyone, now this.
I was linked to the afore-metioned thread by a friend, I haven't even been on this forum in years. This BS reminds me why I am not on here and only stick to my local forum on QW.
Being a girl in the car scene for 12+ years now I have had my fair share of encounters w/ other girls that for their own reasons decide to hate. *I can't stand most other girls and it's rare I find ones to be friends with. Guys don't take things so seriously as girls do. Not sure why they need to be so uptight, jealous, whatever it is*.....people just need to calm down. We all have a common interest here and if you have a genuine, legitimate problem with someone then say it to their face, resolve it or just agree to disagree, and MOVE ON.
Paige, I don't know you but people here seem to think you're cool, and I dig your 20th. Good for you for holding on to your anger and not letting it get physical. I would have had a hard time w/ that myself. Move on and know you're the better person because you would never pull this crap on someone else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









like posted above, i like you too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I couldn't have said it better myself. 
and ps. even though one of my judges poured a full bottle of gatorade down my fender and drenched my wheel....it was totally by mistake and not big deal. I understood that. But this done on purpose? I give you credit Paige (and i never met you), I would probably have put the bat i carry in my car to use...


_Modified by MissVeeDub at 5:50 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: stupid people (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
like posted above, i like you too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I couldn't have said it better myself. 
and ps. even though one of my judges poured a full bottle of gatorade down my fender and drenched my wheel....it was totally by mistake and not big deal. I understood that. But this done on purpose? I give you credit Paige (and i never met you), I would probably have put the bat i carry in my car to use...

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 5:50 PM 7-21-2009_

And 80% Devil for sure. haha. whats up girllll?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (BigE98GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigE98GTI* »_Ill never forget this one! SnG a few years back. Noodles, Me and Bover had front row seats.








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


ooooo the memories haha.. . man I miss the good ol days


----------



## Dat24V (May 3, 2006)

Wow.. I didn't know this even happened till I see this thread.. You did the right thing in not smacking her up.. Even though I would have done the opposite.. Most girls would grab hair and go to town.. Thankfully it all came off the 20th..


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_

ooooo the memories haha.. . man I miss the good ol days 

Thats what im sayin bro.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: stupid people (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
like posted above, i like you too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I couldn't have said it better myself. 
and ps. even though one of my judges poured a full bottle of gatorade down my fender and drenched my wheel....it was totally by mistake and not big deal. I understood that. But this done on purpose? I give you credit Paige (and i never met you), I would probably have put the bat i carry in my car to use...

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 5:50 PM 7-21-2009_

We all know not to pour an energy drink on your car


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: stupid people (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
We all know not to pour an energy drink on your car









haaaa I would be nervous putting water on it from a hose.


----------



## VR6~aholic (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: (Nolig23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nolig23* »_
she would've fell over and shattered.









Humpty Dumpty tripped today while trying to pour.... well you get the idea. What a complete waste of time. People like that are what keeps some of us away from bigger shows and their cliques. That was nothing more than an immature attempt at having a few mins of fame. She got what she wanted and hopefully in the future she gets what she doesn't want times ten. Good that your car was ok (looks nice btw)


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: stupid people (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigE98GTI* »_
And 80% Devil for sure. haha. whats up girllll?









haaa.








Damn, haven't see you in a aaaaages, hope all is well









_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_
We all know not to pour an energy drink on your car









just like I would NEVER on any ones here

_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
haaaa I would be nervous putting water on it from a hose.









as long as it's distilled water, i'll allow it.


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: stupid people (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_

just like I would NEVER on any ones here


true.dat


----------



## MMJJTI (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: stupid people (Mr. Appleton)*

so ridiculous, you did the right thing though by keeping your cool, and btw your 20th is


----------



## smb1.8t (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: stupid people (MMJJTI)*

hey paige, it's me brazilian Fil is that the girl from linden that drives the red mkv jetta?


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: stupid people (smb1.8t)*

What kind of Motor is in that totaled car?, I can use a new motor . Seriously!


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: stupid people (smb1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Dr16vJettaGirl* »_
Paige, I don't know you but people here seem to think you're cool, and I dig your 20th. Good for you for holding on to your anger and not letting it get physical. I would have had a hard time w/ that myself. Move on and know you're the better person because you would never pull this crap on someone else. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









thank you

_Quote, originally posted by *smb1.8t* »_hey paige, it's me brazilian Fil is that the girl from linden that drives the red mkv jetta?

yes it is


_Quote, originally posted by *MMJJTI* »_so ridiculous, you did the right thing though by keeping your cool, and btw your 20th is










thank you


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: stupid people (smb1.8t)*








I wish I was there I would of hit that girls boyfriend just because.








GJ keeping your cool girl, I dont think that girl would of survived the helicopter evac to the nearest hospital http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (VW PAUL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW PAUL* »_Paige...your car is much nicer...the skank was jealous obviously.









thanks


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: stupid people (WereWolfsBurg1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WereWolfsBurg1* »_ 







I wish I was there I would of hit that girls boyfriend just because.








GJ keeping your cool girl, I dont think that girl would of survived the helicopter evac to the nearest hospital http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif











lol like i said as much as i wanted....just cant risk my job for this kid ****.


----------



## NYC4LYFE (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Put a banana in HER tailpipe!!!


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (NYC4LYFE)*

theres a volkswagen mini bus jam packed with hippies doin 70+ behind my right arm...skinny chumps dont stand a chance


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (WereWolfsBurg1)*

so mud wrestling match at h20 right






















seriously though this scene gets a little worse every show it seems


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

i cant believe her bf didnt do ****. i woulda kicked my girl right in the ass


----------



## MK3SiiiX (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (Mr. Appleton)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Appleton* »_The girl with the jean skirt shoulda knocked her teeth out, I'm sure she would have been capable.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (BigE98GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigE98GTI* »_
Thats what im sayin bro.








x2 
they will get there's. all of em. karmas a bit ch











_Modified by SuCi0 at 10:18 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## 2Dr16vJettaGirl (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: stupid people (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
like posted above, i like you too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








I couldn't have said it better myself. 
and ps. even though one of my judges poured a full bottle of gatorade down my fender and drenched my wheel....it was totally by mistake and not big deal. I understood that. But this done on purpose? I give you credit Paige (and i never met you), I would probably have put the bat i carry in my car to use...

_Modified by MissVeeDub at 5:50 PM 7-21-2009_


lol, thanks guy & gal.
I carry, so it would be all I could do to hold back from a swift smack across the face... maybe shoot out a couple tires?








nahh, it's nice to fantasize but in all reality it's not smart to fight back unless your life depends on it....Miss Jealous is lucky she didn't get touched though. Drunk jealous antics FTL. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
Anyone else have pics or videos of this since the cameras were rolling...


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (albfelix)*

buahahaha...
and the epic photoshops begin!!!


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (albfelix)*


















_Modified by SuCi0 at 10:51 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## vdubgirl86 (May 4, 2009)

Paige - Glad you kept your cool. Your car is amazing i love the banana!


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (meloyelo20th)*

people r so ***!ng stupid sometimes


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_buahahaha...
and the epic photoshops begin!!! 

I was waiting!


----------



## maxcharger (May 29, 2009)

im friends with all of them and paige dident deserve anything done to her or her car..but neither did the red jetta girl..she did nothing to paige so karma has nothing to do with it...i under stand that she dident stop her from doing it..but if you know the girl that did it you would understand that you cant stop her from doing anything..thats what i have to say..im on no sides just a friend of all of them.thats it my 2 cents.


----------



## chrissokos (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Nathan and his Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nathan and his Rabbit* »_I spy muffin top.


----------



## jaw174 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (ramon.)*

she gave me a bananna.


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

I've seen you're 20th GTI at the past 3 shows now lol. and it was used in a recent video me and my friend's filmed at Waterama.
We were the guys who asked "Ramon" to play with his bags for our video.
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG83Ov-7src

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a gorgeous mk4


_Modified by CULVER at 9:27 PM 7-21-2009_


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (maxcharger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxcharger* »_im friends with all of them and paige dident deserve anything done to her or her car..but neither did the red jetta girl..she did nothing to paige so karma has nothing to do with it...i under stand that she dident stop her from doing it..but if you know the girl that did it you would understand that you cant stop her from doing anything..thats what i have to say..im on no sides just a friend of all of them.thats it my 2 cents.

no one deserves anything done to their cars...not trees nor sparks drink...i dont wish anything to happen to either of them or their cars...just i am a strong believer in karma


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (CULVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CULVER* »_I've seen you're 20th GTI at the past 3 shows now lol. and it was used in a recent video me and my friend's filmed at Waterama.
We were the guys who asked "Ramon" to play with his bags for our video.
Link: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kG83Ov-7src

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for a gorgeous mk4

_Modified by CULVER at 9:27 PM 7-21-2009_








sweet that was a good show...and i won like 100 some odd dollars in the casino http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mr. Appleton (May 16, 2009)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*

Out of curiousity what did the cops say?


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (vdubgirl86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubgirl86* »_Paige - Glad you kept your cool. Your car is amazing i love the banana!

thank you it will be making another appearance at the next up coming show


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (jaw174)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaw174* »_she gave me a bananna.
 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*

lol, i came out with 17 dollars in profit. and i only played a dollar.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (CULVER)*

nice


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (jaw174)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jaw174* »_she gave me a bananna.

I just helped myself to one of her banannas.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (CULVER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maxcharger* »_im friends with all of them and paige dident deserve anything done to her or her car..but neither did the red jetta girl..she did nothing to paige so karma has nothing to do with it...i under stand that she dident stop her from doing it..but if you know the girl that did it you would understand that you cant stop her from doing anything..thats what i have to say..im on no sides just a friend of all of them.thats it my 2 cents.

what happen to theresas car sucks, specially since she just got it painted... I feel bad for her, I really do.... But I have learned 1 thing in life, guilty by association... And if you look @ the pic's on page 1... she's sitting there laughing the whole time, so yes she may not have poured it but she didnt disagree with ashley doing it. 

_Quote, originally posted by *CULVER* »_
We were the guys who asked "Ramon" to play with his bags for our video.


Dope video, but that wasnt "ramon" you asked







it was my cousin haha, I try to never hang out by my car


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_
no one deserves anything done to their cars...not trees nor sparks drink...i dont wish anything to happen to either of them or their cars...just i am a strong believer in karma

we need more girls like this in the scene.......Catty girls SUCK! Im glad im not one of them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

These two girls are hardcore and all dressed up and not scared to fight! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








And these two pretty ones are both in bikinis and are scared that there might be some topeless action


----------



## VW PAUL (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: (albfelix)*

^^^ It was hot out. Perfect tanning time. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Culver (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
Dope video, but that wasnt "ramon" you asked







it was my cousin haha, I try to never hang out by my car









thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (CULVER)*

I need to make a trip up to orange county sometime soon - maybe sunday I will take a joy ride out to greenwood lake for the day.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
Dope video, but that wasnt "ramon" you asked







it was my cousin haha, I try to never hang out by my car









ha thats a lie cough cough your always by your car cough!


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*

haha yea ok - i park and run usually - look @ all the pics from eurothon - its you and other people in my car all day long.


----------



## Zombiestatus (Nov 19, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (jetta PWR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jetta PWR* »_people r so ***!ng stupid sometimes

especially those who lean on their cars hood


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
what happen to theresas car sucks, specially since she just got it painted... I feel bad for her, I really do.... But I have learned 1 thing in life, guilty by association... And if you look @ the pic's on page 1... she's sitting there laughing the whole time, so yes she may not have poured it but she didnt disagree with ashley doing it.

truth.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

wow


----------



## PolishAudi (Feb 10, 2009)

I went in the Casino at Eurothon but it smelt like old dead people I had to get out.
Culver do you know who this is?


----------



## CasuallyWreckless (Aug 27, 2007)

I say we hook the girl that poured the energy drink up with the kid that smashed his window out at H20 after he got a Dui...lol perfect match!!!http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ggp-iN0SBgE&feature=related


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Mr. Appleton)*

Where is the girl who poured it from anyways? She looks like trailer trash. Maybe it's just in these pictures.


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*

did anyone else receive a pm from that slore or was it just me?
(3:32 PM 7-22-2009) eurotardedx3: you need to watch what your posting around & and you def need to know what your talking about cause im so sick of everyone talking **** you are all ****ing ridiculous thinking that pig is an angel. she had that coming and thats why it was done so **** off


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (Nolig23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nolig23* »_did anyone else receive a pm from that slore or was it just me?
(3:32 PM 7-22-2009) eurotardedx3: you need to watch what your posting around & and you def need to know what your talking about cause im so sick of everyone talking **** you are all ****ing ridiculous thinking that pig is an angel. she had that coming and thats why it was done so **** off


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (SalmaHayeksLeftTit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SalmaHayeksLeftTit* »_
Nahhh.
Is this better?


That girl was fat as ****.
No naked-ness is allowed on the vortex. Delete all that **** before you get this thread locked/blackholed. That trailer trash chick should be exposed for being a ****ing moron, let's keep this open










_Modified by adriansaysstfu at 2:47 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## PoppaCW (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*

ib4tl


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (Poppa18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Poppa18T* »_ib4tl

X2, This thread had a point of existence awhile ago.


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
The girl on the right, with the smile on her face laughing woke up this morning to a tree on top of her car totalling it out... So yes, karma never sleeps. 

1. any decent person never faaaks with other peoples rides. EVER. 
2. you are very calm about this but i would have prob knocked her teeth out for you, no cat fights if you catch my drift, and i would waited til after the show because i wouldn't want to be a vortex photoshop for ages to come.








3. nice car, maybe shes just jealous that both you and your car look 324987x better than she does. 
and 4. tree on car = funniest thing i have ever heard.i think karma still would have been on your side if you knocked her sleezy arss out.








sorry to hear that someone at a show could be so disrespectful, obviously she doesn't have a clue what its all about. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 


_Modified by Lady_n_Red at 3:07 PM 7-22-2009_


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (Lady_n_Red)*

hitting her will never happen...i work at newark airport in the winter where i go threw a 10 year background check...and i work with kids and would like to become a teacher so as for hitting her that will never happen.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (meloyelo20th)*

*Folks, posting porn or nudity here = instant ban. Please don't do it. If someone does, please use the report post to moderator function instead of quoting the image - that makes it harder for us to clean up.
Thanks.*
-Tim


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_*Folks, posting porn or nudity here = instant ban. Please don't do it. If someone does, please use the report post to moderator function instead of quoting the image - that makes it harder for us to clean up.
Thanks.*
-Tim


thank you tim


----------



## 2Dr16vJettaGirl (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_i work at newark airport...

oooh, I bet you see some quality examples of humanity up there!


----------



## BMPolska (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (SilverSLC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverSLC* »_*Folks, posting porn or nudity here = instant ban. Please don't do it. If someone does, please use the report post to moderator function instead of quoting the image - that makes it harder for us to clean up.
Thanks.*
-Tim

im gone for a few hours and i missed the porn and nudity?


----------



## fightinphilsphan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_hitting her will never happen...i work at newark airport in the winter where i go threw a 10 year background check...and i work with kids and would like to become a teacher so as for hitting her that will never happen.

like someone said earlier, you seem like a really cool girl. didn't get a chance to meet you but i did see your car...very nice. i have a lot of respect for you as it is, not easy being a cute girl in a predominantly man's scene, but being the better person and holding back when most others would not is something a lot of people should learn from. again i love your ride, i love the pic where you are leaning on the hood, and a big http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif to people who mess with other peoples stuff. i almost hope this is enough to have that girl send me a pm


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (fightinphilsphan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fightinphilsphan* »_ i almost hope this is enough to have that girl send me a pm









sounds about enough to me. try posting in her gtg thread. i'm not sure which of my posts evoked her pm wrath.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_haha yea ok - i park and run usually - look @ all the pics from eurothon - its you and other people in my car all day long.









haha your right i love your car thats why


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQlm2ftBabo


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (albfelix)*


_Quote, originally posted by *albfelix* »_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQlm2ftBabo


----------



## KTmac (Jun 20, 2006)

...gives girls on the scene a bad name, 
but if i got a drink thrown on my car i would have whooped someones a**. so props to her for keeping it cool.


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (KTmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KTmac* »_...gives girls on the scene a bad name, 
but if i got a drink thrown on my car i would have whooped someones a**. so props to her for keeping it cool.

x2 this YOURETARDEDX3 girl gave herself a real nice rep


----------



## dieselgeek (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: (TDubb)*

I hear they make good trophy girls but i could be wrong


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (dieselgeek)*

i wonder if that girl will have it in her to show her face at h20. hope she does. ill leave a pack of energy drinks by her car and let her have at. we'll see if she learned her lesson by being made a fool of in front of everyone, at least on the text...which in just this is THOUSANDS of people.








way to give the ladies a bad rep. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
me, miss veedub, and this pretty lady are gonna have to hold it down


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

honestly im sure shes crying behind the computer bc she knows what she did to herself and not many people are liking her too much ESPECIALLY us females.
sweetheart YOURETARDED


----------



## vdubgirl86 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_i wonder if that girl will have it in her to show her face at h20. hope she does. ill leave a pack of energy drinks by her car and let her have at. we'll see if she learned her lesson by being made a fool of in front of everyone, at least on the text...which in just this is THOUSANDS of people.








way to give the ladies a bad rep. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
me, miss veedub, and this pretty lady are gonna have to hold it down









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif classic. i hope she doesn't show her face. i agree girls like that give us ladies a bad rep. thought the shows were about enjoying them and seeing people you haven't seen in a while...and taking crazy pictures...i know thats why i go


_Modified by vdubgirl86 at 6:13 AM 7-23-2009_


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (vdubgirl86)*

sheesh, this thread is still going.


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_sheesh, this thread is still going. 

You created a monster


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (eurod4drVR)*

lol, god im so immature.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_i wonder if that girl will have it in her to show her face at h20. hope she does. ill leave a pack of energy drinks by her car and let her have at. we'll see if she learned her lesson by being made a fool of in front of everyone, at least on the text...which in just this is THOUSANDS of people.








way to give the ladies a bad rep. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
me, miss veedub, and this pretty lady are gonna have to hold it down









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i like


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*

Damn and I was pissed off because someone hit the hour button on my dash and threw the time off. I would've ended up in jail if someone dumped something all over the inside of my car. But props for being the better person. She'll get hers.


----------



## KTmac (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*

i would never even girl that girl the time of day or even waste my time to even to look at her car if she goes to h20
i know i live and breath volkswagens, and i take pride in the work i do, and dirt that gets under my nails from doing it. i know i said this one girl gave us ladies a bad rep, but i think all the ladies who have been posting in this thread give us an even better one. 
meloyelo screw the haters and keep doing what you do lol!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (KTmac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *KTmac* »_i would never even girl that girl the time of day or even waste my time to even to look at her car if she goes to h20
i know i live and breath volkswagens, and i take pride in the work i do, and dirt that gets under my nails from doing it. i know i said this one girl gave us ladies a bad rep, but i think all the ladies who have been posting in this thread give us an even better one. 
meloyelo screw the haters and keep doing what you do lol!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thank you very much...i will







i also take big pride in my car ive worked very hard to own it and have the things i have. no one should get anything done to their cars. i would have much rather had her pour her sparks on me then my car.


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (vw93to85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw93to85* »_Damn and I was pissed off because someone hit the hour button on my dash and threw the time off. I would've ended up in jail if someone dumped something all over the inside of my car. But props for being the better person. She'll get hers.

tree fell on her car yo. ouch.
even tho she sucks, thats pretty bad. hope she had full coverage








to all the ladies in here, way to support each other, keepin it real...you're all awesome i hope to see you all at h20.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_
tree fell on her car yo. ouch.
even tho she sucks, thats pretty bad. hope she had full coverage








to all the ladies in here, way to support each other, keepin it real...you're all awesome i hope to see you all at h20.









ill deff be there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nolig23 (Apr 22, 2005)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*

i'll bring the sparx!


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lady_n_Red* »_
tree fell on her car yo. ouch.
even tho she sucks, thats pretty bad. hope she had full coverage








to all the ladies in here, way to support each other, keepin it real...you're all awesome i hope to see you all at h20.









eh, i hope her parents won't buy her another car....
but as far as H2o, likewise. And your A3 looked sick at WF.


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
eh, i hope her parents won't buy her another car....
but as far as H2o, likewise. And your A3 looked sick at WF.









thanks, your cabby was illlll but i love the gti too. keep it goin lady!


----------



## Patrick Schmidt (Jun 30, 1999)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

The VW show scene is through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BigE98GTI (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_The VW show scene is through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I think it has been for quite sometime now.


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (BigE98GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigE98GTI* »_
I think it has been for quite sometime now.










comeon guys you cant think like that


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (BigE98GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BigE98GTI* »_
I think it has been for quite sometime now.









I agree Ian. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It's about country clubs not car clubs








I can't believe this thread is still going. cough boobs cough


----------



## 2Dr16vJettaGirl (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (Patrick Schmidt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Patrick Schmidt* »_The VW show scene is through http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well hello there old man, how you been?


----------



## ineedagtiinnj (Oct 9, 2005)

*Re: (2Dr16vJettaGirl)*

pissed that i missed the PRON


----------



## andrewL30723 (Feb 27, 2007)

what a bitch...im sure she was just a little butt hurt that her car is not as hot as Paige's IY


----------



## veedubme (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (andrewL30723)*

i think we should set up a dunk tank at h20 for filled with energy drink. That way everyone on her can have a shot at her


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (veedubme)*

my car got keyed up on sunday night i have no idea who did it or proof of that matter...







but im really sick over the whole thing and just wanna cry everytime i think about it or see it....just like i did when i saw it sunday morning


_Modified by meloyelo20th at 11:21 PM 7-27-2009_


----------



## veedubme (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*

people are ********. they are just hatin on u cuz ur hot and so is ur car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_my car got keyed up on sunday night i have no idea who did it or proof of that matter...







but im really sick over the whole thing and just wanna cry everytime i think about it or see it....just like i did when i saw it sunday morning

_Modified by meloyelo20th at 11:21 PM 7-27-2009_

Does the trailer-trash chick know where you live? Aren't you guys from around the same area?


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*.*

Wow. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Flipdriver80 (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (veedubme)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubme* »_people are ********. they are just hatin on u cuz ur hot and so is ur car http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

ok i almost spit up my coffee. thats a good one








btw the bitch that poured the drink came over to our area in the Exhibition area and started bragging about this. I almost got up and walked away because she was so annoying.


----------



## 2Dr16vJettaGirl (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_my car got keyed up on sunday night i have no idea who did it or proof of that matter...







but im really sick over the whole thing and just wanna cry everytime i think about it or see it....just like i did when i saw it sunday morning

_Modified by meloyelo20th at 11:21 PM 7-27-2009_

WTF????? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## vdubgirl86 (May 4, 2009)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_my car got keyed up on sunday night i have no idea who did it or proof of that matter...







but im really sick over the whole thing and just wanna cry everytime i think about it or see it....just like i did when i saw it sunday morning

_Modified by meloyelo20th at 11:21 PM 7-27-2009_

People are downright disrespectful. This crap needs to stop


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_my car got keyed up on sunday night i have no idea who did it or proof of that matter...







but im really sick over the whole thing and just wanna cry everytime i think about it or see it....just like i did when i saw it sunday morning

_Modified by meloyelo20th at 11:21 PM 7-27-2009_
 

That really sucks








one word.......KILL


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (2tone12v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2tone12v* »_ 

That really sucks








one word.......KILL









x2 im FURIOUS!


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: (TDubb)*

hey Paige.. I saw the car at the shop yesterday... i was shocked.... hope everything turns out ok... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## albfelix (Mar 19, 2008)

This thread must die or it will simply bring more crazy stuff upon you. Point was mad here long time ago, no point to go any further.


----------



## SuCi0 (May 15, 2006)

*Re: (TDubb)*

They are.....


----------



## ANT THE KNEE (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adriansaysstfu* »_
Does the trailer-trash chick know where you live? Aren't you guys from around the same area?

x2 
If that's the case i'm sure it won't take too much to figure out who the d-bag is. You probably want to consider alerting the police about the vandalizm so that it's on record. That would be the 2nd on your car and a case is building. Paper trail is a major thing when it comes to these types shanangans. GL with all the headaches that "someone" is giving you.


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_my car got keyed up on sunday night i have no idea who did it or proof of that matter...







but im really sick over the whole thing and just wanna cry everytime i think about it or see it....just like i did when i saw it sunday morning

_Modified by meloyelo20th at 11:21 PM 7-27-2009_

I can't believe this isht. I suspect that girl (you know who) did it, or she had someone do it for her. Either way she's involved to some degree. Do the math... I mean think about everything that took place @ Waterfest & how does this not point towards this same weak ass hating b%^ch who started isht with you?








These things often result in someone getting clocked when they least expect it. Don't get me wrong... Most people frown upon this remedy as a solution but unfortunately this is the only way some people learn. I hope you catch this loser.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

that's terrible


----------



## adriansaysstfu (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: (rippie74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rippie74* »_
I can't believe this isht. I suspect that girl (you know who) did it, or she had someone do it for her. Either way she's involved to some degree. Do the math... I mean think about everything that took place @ Waterfest & how does this not point towards this same weak ass hating b%^ch who started isht with you?








These things often result in someone getting clocked when they least expect it. Don't get me wrong... Most people frown upon this remedy as a solution but unfortunately this is the only way some people learn. I hope you catch this loser.

X2
That whore was in her g2g thread talking **** about paige and how she can do whatever she wants, obviously she hasn't let the situation go. I'd look into it.
need someone to do your dirty work?


----------



## 24v_jenn (Jun 30, 2007)

*Re: (adriansaysstfu)*

damn thats crazy.. sorry to hear bout you car again. this crap is sad.














http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (24v_jenn)*









wow paige, can't believe this thread was still going til i saw why. im so sorry about your car. no matter who it was it is out of jealousy and its sad that people feel the need to disrespect other peoples things, especially when its something you have obviously worked hard for. 
again, karma shall prevail (tree falls ::crunch:







lol
oh, and the dunk-tank idea is hysterical.


----------



## RedGLIBaron (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: (Lady_n_Red)*

*Daaam....thats foul !! Getting your ride keyed up is not fun at all. Sorry to hear that Meloyelo ! 

All you ladies....MissVeeDub, LadyinRed, Melo...should set up a Friday midnight cruise down to H20....








Of course 3.8.W will be reppin to the fullest @ H2O ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (RedGLIBaron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedGLIBaron* »_*Daaam....thats foul !! Getting your ride keyed up is not fun at all. Sorry to hear that Meloyelo ! 

All you ladies....MissVeeDub, LadyinRed, Melo...should set up a Friday midnight cruise down to H20....








Of course 3.8.W will be reppin to the fullest @ H2O ! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif *

i tried this at a Waterfest or Show Go a few years back and it didn't pan out. I was trying to get a photo op with all the girls in here. 
Since there seem to be more ladies around lately, maybe it could happen at H2o








any girls interested in this?


----------



## WereWolfsBurg1 (Feb 19, 2009)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*

my cars female, shes a little butch but can she join? lol jk ladies jk


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
i tried this at a Waterfest or Show Go a few years back and it didn't pan out. I was trying to get a photo op with all the girls in here. 
Since there seem to be more ladies around lately, maybe it could happen at H2o








any girls interested in this?

i would deff be down for a photo shoot even the cruise down could be fun! i love to get to know more of the girls on here!
thank you guys for all your support threw all of this, its really a shame whoever keyed my car i would have rathered them keyed me instead its making me sick that this is how far this has went...after i get new paint my car will be garage kept cause ill still have fear of it happening again....i know you all keep saying its ashley but honestly we can only asume someone did it i dont have proof of anyone or anything doing it so we really cant put names to it.







idk dont know if im going to make it to dotd this weekend







this isnt fair.


----------



## TDubb (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_
i would deff be down for a photo shoot even the cruise down could be fun! i love to get to know more of the girls on here!
thank you guys for all your support threw all of this, its really a shame whoever keyed my car i would have rathered them keyed me instead its making me sick that this is how far this has went...after i get new paint my car will be garage kept cause ill still have fear of it happening again....i know you all keep saying its ashley but honestly we can only asume someone did it i dont have proof of anyone or anything doing it so we really cant put names to it.







idk dont know if im going to make it to dotd this weekend







this isnt fair.

BS youre coming, sit shotty with me in the TunaBasket or in Ramon's POS


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (TDubb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TDubb* »_
BS youre coming, sit shotty with me in the TunaBasket or in Ramon's POS









least in her car you will get shotty instead of the back seat where you belong in my car.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
i tried this at a Waterfest or Show Go a few years back and it didn't pan out. I was trying to get a photo op with all the girls in here. 
Since there seem to be more ladies around lately, maybe it could happen at H2o








any girls interested in this?

*high pitched voice*
Yeah, we could do this! I think we should oil ourselves up first in bikini's though, and then meet up and take pics holding random tools in front of our cars. I hear Cort is really good at getting good poses for shots. We should hit him up.


----------



## 2tone12v (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
*high pitched voice*
Yeah, we could do this! I think we should oil ourselves up first in bikini's though, and then meet up and take pics holding random tools in front of our cars. I hear Cort is really good at getting good poses for shots. We should hit him up.


----------



## MissVeeDub (Sep 16, 2002)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
*high pitched voice*
Yeah, we could do this! I think we should oil ourselves up first in bikini's though, and then meet up and take pics holding random tools in front of our cars. I hear Cort is really good at getting good poses for shots. We should hit him up.









lol....this is partially why it didn't work out last time, no one had oil


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (Cort)*

There is some good pics of cort himself posing the last time he visited h2o also.


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *some random girl* »_
*high pitched voice*
Yeah, we could do this! I think we should oil ourselves up first in bikini's though, and then meet up and take pics holding random tools in front of our cars. I hear Cort is really good at getting good poses for shots. We should hit him up.











Wow, thanks! Here's some classics from my past! I'd be glad to help!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4470061


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: (Cort)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cort* »_
*high pitched voice*
Yeah, we could do this! I think we should oil ourselves up first in bikini's though, and then meet up and take pics holding random tools in front of our cars. I hear Cort is really good at getting good poses for shots. We should hit him up.










List of relevant tools:
Long poly-drive tool on a torque wrench.
Long 3-Square tool on a torque wrench (For you old school gurlz)
What else?


----------



## Cort (Aug 18, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ph8* »_

List of relevant tools:
Long poly-drive tool on a torque wrench.
Long 3-Square tool on a torque wrench (For you old school gurlz)
What else?


I'd like to see an acetylene torch personally. With a face shield flipped up.







Boltcutters would be cool. Tire iron in left hand, with right hand full of wheelbolts in a "cupping" shape. Maybe a toolbelt with a drill with a 17mm socket on it? Spark plug wires wrapped somehow? 
I could go on and on....


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Sounds like some good ideas for a photo shoot.
Maybe use spark plug wires as the bikini string ties?


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Cort)*

Coming from the 1.8t world...
Coil packs are always good for phallic imagery, and well as 3" downpipes...
We'll need to make a wheel spacer bra...


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*FV-QR*

You know, we could make a pretty cool bikini and bottom with some interlagros plaid and spark plug wires to make a bitchin bikini.


----------



## LoCashDubbin2 (Jul 14, 2008)

it sucks about your car, i came back and someone dumped redbull ALL over mine and i have no idea...
but im pretty new to the scene and im down to meet some chill ladyy dubbers whats the word with h20 im diggin this photoshoot hahaha
btw loooove your banana!! saw it at cult classic for the first time


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

*Re: (MissVeeDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MissVeeDub* »_
i tried this at a Waterfest or Show Go a few years back and it didn't pan out. I was trying to get a photo op with all the girls in here. 
Since there seem to be more ladies around lately, maybe it could happen at H2o








any girls interested in this?

man, i thought i suggested this! never thought u guys would do it. i am so down, the real dub ladies should def get together and get some nice shots. plan it out ahead cause im sure more than one person would like to shoot it, lol 
and the show scene is far from over, we're just bringing on the next generation








oh, and unfortunately i am leaving for h20 thursday morning, its gonna be a nice long h20 this year


----------



## 2Dr16vJettaGirl (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Scuba2001)*

wow, you boys are putting wayyyyyy too much thought into this.
with all that "creativity" if you could call it that, why don't y'all just model your ideas yourselves?


----------



## notReno (Apr 20, 2003)

*Re: Thumbs down too... (ramon.)*

i wish it was done to me.... girl or not, woulda caught my knuckles across her face.


----------



## Coogi13 (Dec 13, 2008)

*Re: (BMPolska)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BMPolska* »_shoulda beat her ass with your giant banana

no she should let me handle this one http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ph8 (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (2Dr16vJettaGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2Dr16vJettaGirl* »_wow, you boys are putting wayyyyyy too much thought into this.
with all that "creativity" if you could call it that, why don't y'all just model your ideas yourselves?









Uhm... I'm 6'1 + 150lbs. 
Who has two thumbs and is not going to look good in a bikini...
This guy... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

